# A call for collective positive vibes



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

There seem to be a lot of really poorly cats on the pf at the moment. Can we please collectively send them positive healing vibes?



May the force of the pf be with you!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Good idea Hobbs :thumbup:
Giving all positive vibes I can to go towards everyone who needs it, pets and owners!!!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent idea!

Sending out positive vibes to the poorly cats (and owners!) out there :thumbup: get well soon, kitties!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

great idear 
get better soon kitties
positive vibes :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A nudge up - come on guys! Keep vibing!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

All safely wraped up & on there way  x


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Lots of good vibes being sent from me I hope poorly kittys get well soon

And I hope keshi can come home soon.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

rhian d said:


> And I hope keshi can come home soon.


She'll be with you in no time, I'm sure 

Sending out more positive vibes fueled by morning tea!


----------



## essexmat (May 12, 2010)

Great idea!

Not heard anything about mine yet, all I know is he is having a CT scan today and then the operation if all goes to plan.

I am sitting at work not able to concentrate - I feel dizzy, feel sick and have an upset stomach - I really don't feel too good to be honest


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Chin up peeps Spuddy & Keshi will be fine they are in the best hands, but I know its very hard to stay positive xxx


----------



## essexmat (May 12, 2010)

Spuddy is off for his op in the next hour


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

My fingers are firmly crossed and I am sending him and the surgeons mega positive vibes! Good luck wee man!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Get well soon all the poorly pud tats

~~~~~~~

strokes and licks from me, gizzy and billy


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

All our positive vibes are on their way to all the poor sick pets and to their owners too. Get well soon everyone


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Positive vibes coming everyone's way!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

sending positive healing vibes to all the poorly kittys out there.

Get better soon all of you Xxxx


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

One of mine has conjunctivitis (no idea how to spell) and also a little bunged up generally so on eye drops and antibiotics :frown: am sure the positivity will help her (and maybe send some negative vibes to stop her brother from harrassing her when she doesnt want to play!)

All spare postive vibes are winging their way to the other poorly cats


----------



## Cliffy Byro (Jun 23, 2010)

Pushing out all my positive vibes to all who need them, we all need help at times and I think this is a great idea.......as we are all poles apart and this way we can join as one........good luck guys


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck and get well poorly puddy cats...

Lots of love Sarah and Spartacus xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another gentle nudge up for more people to send their vibes! C'mon those furballs still need it!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Even more positive vibes.....if that's allowed!?!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Positive thoughts for all the poorly furbabies get well soon

viv xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending positive vibes from here to help all the other poorly kitties out there. Patch seems to be on the mend btw - thanks again everyone for the other day.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

More on there way


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Freya seems a lot better today - so some extra vibes for those who need it from me :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Positive vibes from me (and hopefully for me for my newest poorly cat).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no, what rotten luck. What is up catz4m8tes? Positive vibes going your direction too!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One of my super timid cats has just staggered downstairs (totally unheard of) and looks very poorly. He is much skinnier then the last time he let me stroke him and his legs are abit wobbly.
Only things I can think of are thyroid (for the rapid weight loss) or he has fallen badly and been in pain so not eating properly. Although he always came and ate his tinned food dinner every night. Unfortunately my vet doesnt do an evening surgery but he is eating and drinking fine so I am crating him and giving him chicken and some nutro lac to keep his fluids up.
I cant believe this after just losing Patrick though. Frisbee doesnt have any diarrhoea and has lost weight quicker so I dont think it can be the same thing (unless its dry FIP) but after years of them being healthy and happy it seems such bad luck.
Was hoping to be able to build up my savings before I had another cat crisis too..


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another bump up! Keep vibing :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> One of my super timid cats has just staggered downstairs (totally unheard of) and looks very poorly. He is much skinnier then the last time he let me stroke him and his legs are abit wobbly.
> Only things I can think of are thyroid (for the rapid weight loss) or he has fallen badly and been in pain so not eating properly. Although he always came and ate his tinned food dinner every night. Unfortunately my vet doesnt do an evening surgery but he is eating and drinking fine so I am crating him and giving him chicken and some nutro lac to keep his fluids up.
> I cant believe this after just losing Patrick though. Frisbee doesnt have any diarrhoea and has lost weight quicker so I dont think it can be the same thing (unless its dry FIP) but after years of them being healthy and happy it seems such bad luck.
> Was hoping to be able to build up my savings before I had another cat crisis too..


When Simba needed his thyroid out he became very wobbley on his back legs when on the thyroid drugs the vet gave him pottasium (prob spelt wrong) hope your cats ok

& a shed load of good healing vibes to all the furry purry paws who need them


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Lots more vibes  hope all the poorly paws and owners get well very soon!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some more ill cats have come on today - so more vibes all please!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Haven't forgotten,still sending our vibes to everyone,get well all you furbabies


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Be gone illness and misery. Welcome happiness and good health


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Be gone illness and misery. Welcome happiness and good health


Well said:thumbup:


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

Newbie joining in the positiveness! For all pets, cats dogs hamsters ferrets or even (personal shudder) spiders... but ok - cats especially.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to the pf! What a great way to make an entrance :thumbup:

I hear that French vibes are particularly potent!


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

They are reinforced by vino


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

moptop said:


> They are reinforced by vino


All hail the power of Vino 

Truck load on there way today  vibes that is


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another nudge up!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wee Peggle is having his amputation today. So vibes please!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Don't fear Peggle, all will be well
You will adjust well as a tripod kitty  xx


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending lots of vibes and so is our three legged moggie Teithi.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws :sad: another shed load from this side of the country


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok guys I know some of you are getting a bit fed-up with this thread but it is Peggles amputation day today - so can we please wish him good luck and send our vibes? Thank you! Also, Spuddy is recovering from his op!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes Boss 

lots & lots of good healing vibes on there way to all poorly paws & extra special ones to Spuddy & Peggles  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A truck load out today  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can we gather round again please - there are still cats needing our help! MoandBens's cat is poorly again, so can we please send our bestest positive vibes please!

C'mon guys! :thumbup:


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Can we gather round again please - there are still cats needing our help! MoandBens's cat is poorly again, so can we please send our bestest positive vibes please!
> 
> C'mon guys! :thumbup:


Lots of vibes from me for all the poorly cats out there from me

(collecting a few for my boy) thank you x


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Some more positivity from me. And if you would like some kitten energy please feel free to just take it! :thumbup:

I hope the amputee is ok! My friends cat lost a leg a while back - within 2 hours of getting home from the vet she had escaped (despite all best efforts to keep her in) and climbed a tree :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

More vibes than you can shake a stick at on there way to poorly paws x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another truck load just left


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Another truck load just left


Wow that is a LOT of good vibes! :thumbup:

Sending out lots and lots of vibes, too!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Wow that is a LOT of good vibes! :thumbup:
> 
> Sending out lots and lots of vibes, too!


There can never have to many


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A Eiffel tower load of vibes from me! Hope all the furballs are getting better!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

A load of positive vibes from this house


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Time to rally the troops again - loads of poorly kittens once again (though also loads of better ones, yeah!). C'mon guys - spare a few good vibes for your fellow pf members who need it!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Reinvigorating the healing vibes xx


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

More vibes from sunny Berkshire :thumbup:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of positive vibes to all our sick furry friends get well soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap from here


----------



## manicdeb (Oct 14, 2009)

cosy cuddles and lots of love from South Shields x


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Tons and tons of healing, happy vibes for the poorly ones!  get well soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

manicdeb said:


> cosy cuddles and lots of love from South Shields x


Aha a Sand dancer  I used to live in Wallsend


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Healing and happy vibes from me!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load despatched  x


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Bumping up the thread and sending another shedload out


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just despatched another load


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What better way to start a gorgeous day than with a load of positive vibes to all the poorly furballs out there.

*Get better soon!*​


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of poorly cats again. Can we have another push please??!!

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Healing vibes coming everybodies way xxx


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending all the good vibes I can


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shipment just sent  x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

As always positive vibes by the bucketful sent out


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Positive vibes and loving thoughts on their way!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Messyhearts' Freya is really unwell. Here are some healing vibes Freya! Get well soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  loads & loads on there way  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Container of good vibes on their way for Freya and all the other sickly kitties


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

been saving up all my positive vibes to give a massive brummie boost 


BOOM - have them vibes!!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got back from a music festival, so sending lots and lots of refreshing healing vibes to all those poorly kitties!


----------



## catbird8 (Jan 30, 2010)

happy, happy, happy, happy thoughts:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just sent  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lots of hugs and positive vibes for everyone who needs them xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another shovel of positive vibes from us


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load just left for all the poorly paws & owners  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good thinking DB - lots of vibes from me for all the poorly paws! C'mon guys, get better soon!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More new poorly paws in need of some healing vibes so keep them vibes coming.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shipment just left  x


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Possitive thoughts sent out to all those that need them


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Good thoughts and vibes heading your way! xx


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

More poorly paws - so giving a shedload of positive vibes and well wishes


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes and thoughts for all!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Another batch of positive vibes on their way to all the poorly kitties.

Can I add my mums cat Ivor to the list - suffered a second stroke last week - first one brought on by slug pellets so they believe. A very fed up, poorly cat indeed.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Not that i need to say it, but i'm always thinking of the poorly cats on here. So i'm resending my positive vibes - just in case they aren't getting through.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads more vibes from me for all those poorly cats. Including the pouting man GH!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just sent  x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

More, more more!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending extra today, slightly self serving given Patch's situation though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Loads more vibes from me for all those poorly cats. Including the pouting man GH!


Ah thankyou he does appreciate it.

sending healing pf vibes out for everyone else


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Time to get vibing again. There are some cats on here at the moment that could really do with our good vibes.

So, here is my shedload! Get well soon poor balls of fur!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Positive vibes coming the way of everyone who needs it!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I shall send more out, and thank you all for the healing vibes for Monty as I do believe that they are tentatively working and his Rodent ulcer is getting smaller.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I shall send more out, and thank you all for the healing vibes for Monty as I do believe that they are tentatively working and his Rodent ulcer is getting smaller.


Good to hear hope it continues to improve.To all those sick kitties another barrowload of healing vibes coming your way:thumbup:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending more positive vibes from here to sick kittys everywhere.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots more just left  x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh heck we don't want these poor creatures to be ill so have sent loads of vibes their way:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Sending some out towards Tje's poorly little orphan.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great idea GH - a mountainload of positive vibes for Jed. Come on little man - you can do it!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

All the good vibes I can find are going toward little Jed!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GreyHare, Hobbs and Sorcha. Thanks, I am shooing all your vibes in his direction now.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left to poorly paws  x


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Lots of positive thoughts and positive vibes for all those in need.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots more needed please my friends cat Peble isnt very good :frown:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww chuck, sorry to hear that. Shedloads of positive vibes coming to Pebble and all poorly cats.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Awww chuck, sorry to hear that. Shedloads of positive vibes coming to Pebble and all poorly cats.


Thanks H  she is in the vets over night xrays in the morning she has some sort of discharge looked like pussey tea comeing from her bladder she's only 4


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thanks H  she is in the vets over night xrays in the morning she has some sort of discharge looked like pussey tea comeing from her bladder she's only 4


 that sounds nasty. Does the vet have an idea what it might be?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She just said she could feel a mass & thought pee so took her off to empty her bladder & thats what came out & the mass is still there poor paws


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Sending out a small mountain of positive vibes! Hope all the poorly pets get better soon!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending loads of vibes to Pebble!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Huge load just left here for Pebble & all the other poorly paws x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

More vibes left! 

Any news on Peble DB?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> More vibes left!
> 
> Any news on Peble DB?


waiting for news  Julie rang & had to go in & pay £300 before they would do anything, she let her insurance lapse  they doing blood test 1st but think possible poiosing, kidneys


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load just left for all the poorly paws & owners  x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

More good vibes and positive thoughts, meezer songs and wishes for good recovery for all poorly furkids.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And loads of positive vibes from me to all of you poorly paws.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We need lots of healing vibes for Misty the poor cat who has been shot with an air rifle and all the other cats not feeling their best.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A shedload of positive vibes for Misty and all the other poorly paws! Get better real soon guys


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load sent  x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie sends all his good vibes out to all his bro,s and sisters. :thumbup:


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Lots of healing thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Lots of love for Misty and Gremlyn and hope they both get well soon :thumbup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

get well soon Misty and Gremlin positive thoughts coming your way

viv xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending a bulk load of positive vibes now to last through my two week holiday.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load of good healing vibes sent  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads more from us too! :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Loads more from me and Spartacus xxx


----------



## lawrence_elena (Nov 22, 2009)

Get well soon from Elena, Lawrence, Otto and Whiskey!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes to Tilly and George and all the other poorly cats. Get better soon!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes being sent


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More healing vibes from Meeko and me for all those sickly kitties,get well soon.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

A heart full of warm wishes for al the poorly cats.


----------



## queenie42 (Jun 23, 2010)

poor babies, here's to a speedy recovery x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of postive vibes from me and my kitten Pixie and Mr Toska!!! Please get well soon all the unwell and injured cats and kittens out there 

Thank you for all the vibes everyone sending, I just know Miss Tilly is getting them and despite her grave prognosis has made amazing progress today

xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads more vibes from me and my brood to all the poorly furballs. And particularly to Tilly and Pebble; keep on improving and be well soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap just left here  x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwww thanks Hobbs 
Tilly is catching those vibes rite now x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Redoubling the vibes for poor Tilly and all the other poorly furry paws. :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Big streams of positive vibes coming from Brighton from me and my kittens Ella and Belle for all who need them.:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More healing vibes for all the sick and injured kitties from Buffie& Meeko


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Me and Miss Pixie sending lots of loving vibes out there for all the poorly feline friends, come on Miss Tilly, catch some of those vibes xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some healing vibes are also needed for Chloe who is settling into her new life as a tripod!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Some special vibes for Chloe hope you are well soon


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

More vibes for all the poorlies on the forum :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to be asking again but we need more healing vibes please for Penelope and her two new born babies who are all clinging to life also all the other sick and injured among us.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lots of healing vibes for Penelope and her new purrballs! And of course a shedload of vibes to all the poorly paws among us. Get better soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A humongous amount of healing vibes to Penelope & baby paws & all the other paws & peeps who need them  x


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Also lots of vibes coming from Wales to all who need them!!!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Me and my clan of kitties (+ cocker spaniel!) would like to send out lots of positive vibes for all the poorly animals among us, especially Misty the cat who is unable to have a poo at the moment  get well soon Misty 

And I'm sending more vibes to my darling Tilly, continue with your recovery, you are amazing the vets every day!!

xx


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

Loads of positive vibes being sent from us xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

More positive vibes to all the furballs who need it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another shipment of vibes from Meeko and Buffie for all the sickly kitties.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left  get well soon poorly paws x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of vibes to the cats who need it, including the wormy ones as well as the ones with fractured pelvises, diarrhoea (always some with those), cat flu, and some extra special ones for Tilly so that she can go home today. :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Vibes a 'plenty for all who need them.Not forgetting the stressed out human slaves of the sickly kitties.Big cyber hug from Meeko and his hand maiden(who said midden)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A shipload of positive vibes zooming over to the poorly furballs who need it!

C'mon guys, you can do it!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A huge shed load just left here to  x


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More golden clouds of vibes gathering over Brighton and heading out to all the kitties that need them.
From me Ella and Belle.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just sent to all the poorly furry purry paws  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice one DB! And another lorryload of positive vibes are also on the way to all the poorly purrballs from us


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More good and healing vibes on their way from us to all who need their help.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Positive vibes to all who need them!!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

More vibes coming from here xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left get well soon poorly paws x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well my gang can send a shed load of positive vibes, though Mitzy might keep a few back for herself as she had 'the op' today and is little off colour...or just embarrassed at being semi-bald.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, I had forgotten PP! Hope all went well for Mitzy and loads of positive vibes to all the other furballs who can do with it!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of healing vibes on their way from us and a special little shovel load for Mitzy hope she is over her "op" soon


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Healing vibes going out to all the sick kitties, the poorly tummied, the post-op, those who may just be a little bit down. Ella and Belle and me wish you all well and send love your way. xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of special vibes for Pebble who is very very poorly. Hope she can make it


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks H will pass them on  x

Another huge amount just left here to all the poorly furry purry paws x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A great big bunch of vibes specially for Pebble.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

aww, my kitty isnt 100% either so I send lots of love and positivity to the poorly pets! <3


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some more healing vibes are needed for MissyMV6's cat. Get better soon you poor thing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive and healing vibes for poor Lily and her mum Angie.Hope you are strong and can fight this.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just popping in to give all the poorly kitties and their owners huge hugs xxxx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

For all the poorly kitties out there, you have my undivided positivity. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another zillion just left to all the poorly paws & there owners  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another bunch of lovely vibes is heading towards all the poorly paws.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes needed just now so here are some more from us .


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Before I am off some extra special vibes are going out to all you poorly paws. Get well soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left to all the poorly paws & owners especailly Lily & Pebble x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

For Pebble and Lily and all the other poorly paws a special shipment have left for you.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load left to Pebble & Lily & all the other poorly paws, get well soon  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Positive,healing, love filled vibes to all who need them,winging their way as we speak


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, get ready to recieve the vibes xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It has been a while so a truckload of the bestest vibes to all the poorly paws! Get well soon guys


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left GET WELL SOON  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another load just left here for all the sick and injured paws.Get well soon guys.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Positive vibes and thoughts to all those in need!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More healing vibes for all the poorly paws and their slaves from Meeko and his scullery maid.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Same here! Feeling the vibes xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And I second $hazZa and buffie (with her pinny and scrubbing brush). A shedload of special vibes to all the poorly paws, wherever they are! Get well soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another huge heap from here just left  x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What a lovely thread. In almost welled up. (Wimp)

Can i have some vibes for my little boy with a heart murmer, vet one week today to check again. He is a gorgeous active, big chunky boy but seems to have coughing fits, bit like hairball but he worries me sick.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Milly22 said:


> What a lovely thread. In almost welled up. (Wimp)
> 
> Can i have some vibes for my little boy with a heart murmer, vet one week today to check again. He is a gorgeous active, big chunky boy but seems to have coughing fits, bit like hairball but he worries me sick.


Sure thing hun, wishing your chunky kitty all the best and a shipment of vibes setting sail your wayxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Course you can! Some extra extra special vibes for your little man! C'mon little man, receive the vibes of the pf 


Edit: Double vibing by two lovely members - if they don't work, then I don't know what...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you. I am going to stop him running around for a bit.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Special bunch of healing vibes for your little boy Milly22 from us


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

buffie said:


> Special bunch of healing vibes for your little boy Milly22 from us


Thank you Buffie, the vet said to watch out for lethargy (no), not eating (no) and weight loss (deffo no) so hopefully....I have had a year of it so hopefully if I pray more he will be okay, even a grade 1-2 would be okayish. I love him too much, if possible.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Big globs of vibes going out to all the poorly kitties and their worried servants.
Special vibes for Milly22's special boy.
I chose globs because they will stick


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some special Sunday evening vibes to all the poorly furballs out there! Wishing you lot a speedy recovery so you spare your humans some extra grey hairs.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More vibes winging their way from us,get well soon all you sickly kitties


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think a huge amount of vibes are needed to all the poorly paws here & abroad get well soon furry purrys  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

More great healing vibes are also weasling their way from us to all those poor paws who need it wherever they are!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More special healing vibes on their way from Buffie & Meeko.Get well soon.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm feeling fantastic from reuniting a kitten with her owner tonight, so sending out lots and lots and lots of good healing vibes to any poorly kitties out there!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of special healing vibes for all poorly kitties from myself, Dante and Bailey.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

C'mon my fellow vibeteers. Together we stand and together we vibe 

Lots of pos vibes from us to all the paws who need it here or abroad.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Never doubt the power of the vibes.Lots of vibes on their way for all the poorly paws(can I add hooves too please daughters horse is not to good)Get well soon guys.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course, hooves are included too. Hope your daughter's horse is going to be ok! Special horsey vibes are coming his/her way.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap just left to all that need them  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Of course, hooves are included too. Hope your daughter's horse is going to be ok! Special horsey vibes are coming his/her way.


Thank you she is 33 years old and having difficulty getting up after a roll or lying down.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

buffie said:


> Thank you she is 33 years old and having difficulty getting up after a roll or lying down.


Poor thing, I know how she feels!

Lots of vibes from me. Vet tomorrow but baby Ethan is still having random couching fits, he is well sized though, not lethargic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More vibes leaving here for all in need


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load just left to all that need them GET WELL SOON!  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of vibes to all those who need it from us! Get better soon and spare your humans some grey hairs


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keep them vibes coming folks,there can never be too many.Healing vibes on their way.:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all, your vibes worked!! Grade 1 which Vet thinks will dissapear within a few months. Thanks you


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some more special vibes from us to the poorly paws (and hooves etc) that are currently stressing their humans on here


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Some more special vibes from us to the poorly paws (and hooves etc) that are currently stressing their humans on here


Special healing vibes by the truck load to all who need them,not forgetting their servants 

Thanks hobbs for remembering :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A special load of healing vibes for Lily and Angie and the other poorly paws,hooves ect.Lets all pull together and get these vibes working their magic.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

More vibes being transmitted xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Agreed Buffie. Loads more vibes from us to all the poorly paws, hooves, and gills. Get better soon!


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Special vibes for Lily and Angie and all the furred, feathered, trottered and hooved who need them. Not forgetting the bipeds who do their bidding.
Thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Just read the update and hoping Lily perks up and recovers soon xxx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Positive, healing vibes and hugs to the poorly paws and stressed slaves out there xxx

Love Sarah, OH and Spartacus xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of vibes from us too! Get well all


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just had a new load delivered this morning, in time to ship some off to the sick and injured ,and all their humans who need a bit of TLC sometimes too


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

More vibes are urgently needed from some poorly paws, most notably Tobacat's cat who is at the vets today and Layanna_Jade's cat who doesn't want to eat! Get back to fighting fit form soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load off to all the furry purry paws who need them  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And another shedload of vibes for all the poorly paws, hooves, fins and the like who need it! Getter better real soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More of the positive vibes on their way from Meeko and Co :thumbsup:Get well soon everyone


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Truck and bucket loads of vibes from us to all in need


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes from me and Spartacus xxx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

vibesvibesvibes!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shipment just left, get well soon poorly paws  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Come on guys we need more positive vibes flowing for all the sick and injured among us, also their weary servants.Special vibes required for Phoebe & Angie, and Jenny in Turkey , get well soon . Buffie& Meeko


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sending lots of vibes to little Phoebe, also to little Jenny! Get well soon kitties.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left to all the furry purry paws who need them  x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of positive vibes sent out hope everyone is well soon


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A load of positive vibes from us to all the poorly paws etc who need it too! Get well soon


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

More positive vibes from us!


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More vibes from the Brighton kittie posse and their humble servant going out to all in need. Special vibes to Angie and Pheobe and Jenny.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes for the sick and injured among us.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

More vibes surfing the net on their way to you xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap just left to all the furry purry paws & others who need them  x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

About time we all did another shipment :thumbup: x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Indeed! We have been a bit lax.

Loads of vibes from us too for all the poor paws who need them! Get well soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We most definately have not been paying attention.Lots of positive vibes on their way to all the sick and injured from Buffie&Meeko


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads more vibes on their way on the waves to all the poorly paws who need it! Get better soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load on there way GET WELL SOON  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Loads of vibes on their way from Meeko and his serant.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More vibes on there way from Ella and Belle and their lady helper.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Better late than never, a huge load just left here GET WELL SOON poorly paws everywhere  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

** a slap on the wrist ** we haven't send some in a while. So, a triple load of vibes are on their way to all the poorly paws who need them. Get well soon


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus, Hercules and Slaves send mountains of positive vibes to all the poorly paws. xxxx

Spartacus also says thankyou for the positive vibes as her left paw is feelng much better today.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes we have been slack. 
Buckets of vibes from us here, get well soon poorly paws


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Many apologies for being so forgetful,loads of positive ,healing,vibes from Meeko and his baldy two legs.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seems there are quite a few unwell kitties again lately, me and my 3 little terrors are sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

i two are sending positive vibes from my 3 furrys ,plus one of mine is not well at mo .


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Sending some positive vibes from Scotland, I hope my paws gets better soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right Guys lets get those vibes vibrating :thumbup:Lots of positive healing vibes sent with love to all sick,injured or just unhappy, paws and their significant others.Meeko and his "other"


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap from us keeping a few back for Holly though  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A paw sized shovelfull of vibes for Holly from her Bro's,little bro,Meeko x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

C'mon guys,you might need their help one day.Lets hear it for the positive vibes.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load from us  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Together we stand, together we vibe! Another humongous load of the most positive vibes from us. Get well real quick! 

Pip pip


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keep them vibes a vibing:thumbup:


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Vibes heading out to all from the furries and two-legs of Brighton.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We need more healing vibes for all the sick and injured among us.Another load on their way from us.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left here GET WELL SOON poorly paws  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Come on peeps we've been slacking :hand: Another load just left here  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

We have . So, an extra special load of the most amazing vibes are on the way to all the poorly paws and their baldylonglegs. Get well soon!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hmy:We have been so very naughty.Double shovel of positive,healing vibes on their way to all the sick and injured,paws claws,feathered,scaled and hooved .Get well soon guys your slaves need you.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

We have been slack here, glorious clouds of vibes heading out to the poorly sick paws and all who love them, get well soon xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We have slipped again guys.We need to get these positive healing vibes flowing .We have some poorly paws among us,so lets hear it.Lots of healing vibes from Meeko and Buffie.Hope little Twiglet and his mum get the news they are waiting for soon. x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> We have slipped again guys.We need to get these positive healing vibes flowing .We have some poorly paws among us,so lets hear it.Lots of healing vibes from Meeko and Buffie.Hope little Twiglet and his mum get the news they are waiting for soon. x


Twiglet?

You are right Slayer - we all need a good cyberslap. The bestest vibes from us to all the poorly paws and their baldylonglegs. Get well soon guys!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap from us  x


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More vibes for the paws who need them and the longlegs baldy or otherwise who love them.
Get well soon guys, Ella, Bella and I are thinking of you.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of healing, positive vibes being sent from up North from me & my clan xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Come on guys.We need a load of positive vibes and special thoughts for Twiglet and his family.Lets get these healing vibes flowing.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Following the slayer's lead, loads more positive healing vibes that are particularly sticky coming the poor paws' way. Particularly to the poor poor Twiglet.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mega healing vibes to Twiglet and all other poorly paws


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Masses of extra juicy golden healing vibes to all the paws and an extra special load for Twiglet.
Thinking of you all and willing good health and happy days.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another truck load on their way from us.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh you changed your avatar Slayer!

Loads of vibes are on the way from us too! Get well soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ooh you changed your avatar Slayer!
> 
> Loads of vibes are on the way from us too! Get well soon


Well spotted .:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load from us  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just going especially to Twiglet xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another load from us and a special shovel of hope for Twiglet.


----------



## kelike (Nov 16, 2010)

Little baby Twiglet....his moment to be with mommy and daddy one last time is nearly here. A safe and loving journey to be with all the other sick animals who left way too soon and those who were ready to go - all who will be your eternal pals in animal heaven forever. I love you baby boy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Positive vies all round. Come on you other sick kitties, you are needed here to keep your parents out of mischief. Big strong hugs to you all my new 2 leg and 4 (maybe some 3) legged friends


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tis the season of good will(nearly)we have been a bit forgetful of lateWe need to get out those positive healing vibes again peeps.Lots of positive,healing vibes from Meeko and his hand maid(en)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left by helecopter so they get through  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Another load just left by helecopter so they get through  x


Good thinking D.B:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Nobody else feel like sending their healing vibes to a needy furbaby


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

As many vibes as there are snowflakes heading out to the poorly furballs and their worried slaves, c'mon and get better!
Love and good wishes from Anna and Tom and Ella and Belle, you are in our thoughts.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lots of healing vibes coming across, now I've got rid of my head cold, I can spare loads


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol to all who need it. Vibes vibrating.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Boy we have been lax. So here it goes:

A shipload of extra special vibes to all the poorly paws who need it. 

Go on, start eating, pooping, weeing, get rid of your bumps and lumps, and stop giving your humans and yourself grief!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes on their way from Meeko and his slave.


----------



## DaniKitten (Dec 7, 2010)

Healing vibes from the gang to everyone who needs them and plenty more in reserve ready to be handed out.x


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

What a lovely thread!
There you go! All my best extra-premium-hyper-positive vibes to all kitties!
(not only to the ones who need them right now, but also to the healthy ones as a preventive measure!)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> What a lovely thread!
> There you go! All my best extra-premium-hyper-positive vibes to all kitties!
> (not only to the ones who need them right now, but also to the healthy ones as a preventive measure!)


Typical dentist! 

Another shipload from us for all the poorly paws everywhere! Get well soon!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Positive vibes sent to all kitties and humans who need it!!

Lots of healing vibes going out from all here at Alicats


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Special glitter-encrusted vibes going out to all the furries in need and their harassed slaves.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load form us  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More positive,healing vibes winging their way to all who need a little bit extra help :001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Lots of healing and positive vibes being sent from everyone here at Tellingtails.

Any poorly Paws or Owners out their that need them,Get well soon:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys, PP's cat is getting a kidney flush as he has suspected CRF. Can we all send the poor little mite some vibes that he will get better real soon? 

PP, the bestest and most powerful vibes are coming Paddy's way. I so hope you will be ok old lad.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Extra special vibes on there way from us to Paddy & all the other poorly paws x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Good Luck PP - extra special vibes to you and all the poorly paws! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Heaps of healing vibes to Paddy hope you feel better soon .Lots of purrs and positivity from Meeko and his servant.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

C'mon guys there is a sickly member of our gang in need of some help.Get shoveling the healing vibes.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lots of healing vibes coming your way Paddy


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Big helpings of extra potent healing vibes heading Paddy's way and also vibes going to all the poorly paws, c'mon guys you can do it!
Ella and Belle are crossing their paws for you
xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Tidal wave of love Paddy. We also need to add little Simmy to our list today xx


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More vibes going out to the furries-soak them up and feel better.
Specail vibes for Paddy and Simi


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

AnnaK said:


> More vibes going out to the furries-soak them up and feel better.
> Specail vibes for Paddy and Simi


And Bella too who has been diagnosed with CRF.

Get well soon all your poorly paws!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of healing vibes to all who need them and a special shovel of comfort for their stressed slaves.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Big vibes for you Bella x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loads of positive vibes to the poor paws who need them right now! Get well soon guys


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive,healing vibes on their way to all the sick and injured who need a little help.Get well soon guys . x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another boat load from us, get well soon  x


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

More powerful, positive healing vibes winging their way from snow-tipped Devon to all the furries who need them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Healing vibes to all who need them,and can I ask for an extra shovel for quela the horse,she has got laminitis and is on box rest.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Healing vibes to all who need them,and can I ask for an extra shovel for quela the horse,she has got laminitis and is on box rest.


Oh Slayer, loads of extra special vibes coming Quela's way. Hope she recovers soon!

And, of course, also loads of vibes to all the poorly paws who need them. Get well soonl


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh Slayer, loads of extra special vibes coming Quela's way. Hope she recovers soon!
> 
> And, of course, also loads of vibes to all the poorly paws who need them. Get well soonl


Thanks, vet seems hopeful but with her other probs its in the lap of the gods.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We've done it again:nono:We really do need to do better.Lots of positive,healing vibes to all ,both animal and human.May you all have a happy Christmas and get well soon.xx Meeko & Buffie xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:eek6: Well thats a good start to the year :hand:

Heaps & heaps of positive, healing vibes to all the furry purry paws who need them  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :eek6: Well thats a good start to the year :hand:
> 
> Heaps & heaps of positive, healing vibes to all the furry purry paws who need them  x


We do need to do better do we not Great shovels of positive healing vibes to all who need them.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

'Tis is true, we have been veryyyyyyyyyyyyy lazy with our vibes but it would also be nice to see some new blood giving out vibes to ease the vibing burden of the muskateer oldies. 

Anyhow, the bestest, most positive vibes are going out to all the poorly paws, hooves etc who need it. Get well soon guys!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Buckets of healing to all who need it. Plus vibes to all missing pets, including Lynx: please return home safely x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As always loads of positive ,healing vibes on their way to those in need.As kiwi says also some positive vibes for the missing pets,keep them safe until they return home.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bump,Bump.We need positive vibes folks.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of vibes from Humphrey freya and me! Thinking of all the poorly paws out there x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Just can't get Leao out of my mind - there's a dog who could use a bit of help just now, so am adding her to our vigil too x


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes from me, charlie and Casper.. xxxxxxxxxx

Jen


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And shiploads of vibes from us too! Get well everyone!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More positive ,healing vibes on their way from Meeko and his slave.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Healing vibes to Bella too x


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup loads of love out there for ALL the missing fluffs that have gone for a long walk. Hurry up soon cos your owners miss ya!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

The strongest, most positive vibes to all cats in need of healing and for those with missing cats.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

This thread is always needed. This one is for Misty - get well soon girl xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load from us to all the poorly furry purry paws & some specail ones to the waggy tail brigade get well soon all of you x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And more vibes to all the poorly paws and their baldylonglegs from us too! Get well soon


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Lots and lots of postive healing vibes to all the cats out there that need them. 
From Jennie, Charlie and Casper.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap from us to all the paws & claws that need them  x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Loads of positive vibes to all our PF family (two, three, & four legged, feathered, scaled, aquatic, pedigree, mongrel, young & old) in need of a boost today - thinking of you all x

....And a good luck boost to Metame for the interview tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes from Meeko and his slave.:thumbsup:Get well soon guys


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Special healing wishes, love and hugs to Mercy and Pity xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A special truckload from us too to all the poorly paws who need it. Get well soon guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap from us  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Truck load have just left from us ,get well soon guys


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awwww, the vibeteers are united again! :thumbup:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Healing vibes and positive thoughts to every furry friend in need


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

Bella would like to pass on the vibes to other moggies
she has had her fair share and she wants to give some back:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

positive vibes from the paws and being recieved from the paws lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More positive healing vibes needed guys,poor Ginger and his slave Cazzer need all the vibes you can spare,and to everyone else ,we send our healing vibes and get well soon wishes too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Lots of hugs kittie cats

Em
xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A truckload of the bestest vibes to all the poorly paws up and down the country. Extra special vibes are on their way to Ginger. Chin up guys and get well soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load just left from here, get well soon furry purry paws x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A triple truckload of the most powerful vibes to all the paws that could do with them and also to those that are currently a worry to their owners (founded or unfounded). Get well soon and, in the case of the unfounded ones, stay healthy!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes to all who need them x.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Stay safe and healthy all lost and poorly paws xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

...Big hugs and positive vibes to all sick/hurting PF members, their poorly paws and families. Thinking of you all. Lol xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ginger says thanks for all the vibes. He is home and eating very well [fish chicken, grau ]. He seems to be ok at the moment. We are still waiting for test results to see what is going on


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:

Another heap off to those poorly paws who need them  x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Healing vibes to Benji and any other poorly PF paws. Thinking of you x


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Positive healing vibes to all poorly paws out there xx


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Lots of healing vibes from me


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another heap form us to all the poorly paws & some special brave ones to those who wont take there pills  x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ach, who's not a compliant patient?

LOADS more vibes from us too! Get well soon all.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sending positive/healing vibes, from me too.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't know if it;s just me but feels like a bit of a down day on the forum today  lot's of positive vibes for the ill cats and worried owners xxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Bump - sounds like we need a huge collective effort  Going to be thinking of you all over the weekend. Stay safe and get well soon xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I feel it too.There is a dark cloud hovering .We do not allow dark clouds this is a positive thread.Lots of positive,healing vibes to all the sick and injured paws,claws,feathered,hooved and scaled among us.To all the worried owners a big group hug and lots of warm wishes to you all.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

get well vibes for all that need them


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another load from us just left  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Come on guys we need a great big shipment of positive vibes for all the sick and injured among us.There are some who really could do with some extra strong vibes right now so dig deep and send them on their way to all who need them.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Heaps of extra strong vibes on there way  x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Sending everything I have


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

sending out all the positive vibes I can, thinking of you all through these difficult times xx


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of vibes as well as purrs, tummy rubs and head bumps from 2 sleeping cats and one human trying to stay awake to a more grown up hour


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Waiting for Olivers blood test results to come back today, really nervous, some positive vibes needed here please, and sending lots out to everyone else  xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Vibes on their way! To all those that need them xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

sending lots of positive vibes to everyone who has poorly cats with us. 

Am thinking of you all xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, dearest fellow pf peeps. It's time to resurrect this thread and to spread some PF love. 

A truckload of the bestest vibes to all the poorly paws. Particularly to Simon! Get well soon!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It has been buried for far too long.loads of positive healing vibes to all who find themselves in need ,especially for Simon who needs a little extra for his op tomorrow.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Another shed load from us  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Anybody else out there who has some positive healing vibes ,feel free to add them to this latest shipment we need all we can get :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

C'mon guys we need your best effort here.We need a lot of positive healing vibes for all who are a bit under the weather,special vibes are needed for poor Lance who is in the vets and needs the power of our thoughts


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely! Lots and lots of positive healing ones from all of us here as well. Stay strong little man.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lots of healing thoughts being sent this way xxxxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, let's get this place abuzzing with positive vibes again! 

The bestest healing vibes to all the poorly paws who need it and extra strength to their humans (plus a spare bottle of hair dye to get rid of the grey hairs). Get well soon!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hugemongous amount just left here for all the furry purry paws & some XXXXL one's to Summer Spots *stop chewing your bandage or your mum is going to have a cardiac arrest & you will never get out to play again* x


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I have collected enough vibes for Casper today ( in vets ) And they worked !!!

So anyone who needs them buckets and buckets of positive vibes from me Casper and Naughty.

Jen xxxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Oodles of love and healing to all poorly furrybabies  Get well soon xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Once again fellow forum members we have let our dutys to the less fortunate among us slide .We need to dig deep and spread the positive,healing vibes wide and freely to all who find themselves in need.The sick and injured,the lost and sad and those who just need a little bit extra love.To all creatures and their slaves we send positive ,healing vibes .


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

To All The Unfortunate Cats and pets of All Kind out there, Whether - Unwell, Sick, Injured, Missing, Lonely and depressed. Pos Vibes From us All.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sending love and positive vibes all round xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

An extra large shipment just left form here  x


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Healing, positive vibes to both cats and owners.


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awww i hope some of these vibes come to our house tonight for my two furbabies(and me for that matter) 
The 3 of use are sending some out for all the others in need of some tonight.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right guys one of our very special little furbabies is in the vets and not very well.He needs our help so come on ,dig deep and send all the positive ,healing,vibes that you can spare to William aka Mcginger and his worried mum Sparkles and to any other sickly paws ect,out there who needs a little boost.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Right guys one of our very special little furbabies is in the vets and not very well.He needs our help so come on ,dig deep and send all the positive ,healing,vibes that you can spare to William aka Mcginger and his worried mum Sparkles and to any other sickly paws ect,out there who needs a little boost.


Oh no, did I miss something? Something more sinister than just an icky tum?

The bestest, most positive vibes are on the way to you wee man! Get better soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

C'mon guys.We need a load of positive healing vibes,dont be shy.Our own McGinger needs your help and now it seems Ozzie could do with some help to get home.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Positive vibes for Ozzie and william !! xxxxxxxx


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Lots of healing and positive vibes for a speedy recovery for your cats.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Buffie I just seen this, so lovely. Thank you. William is home and If all goes to plan he won't be back at the vets  

Fingers crossed! 

Positive vibes to all sick furbabies! 

Sparkles 
xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

See guys the vibes do have healing powers.Keep them coming though ,there are still a lot of sick,injured and lost needing our help.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Come on kitty cats, stop giving us worries!

Get well/found soon! We love you too much to lose you!

xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Heaps & heaps of positive & healing vibes to all the ill & missing fur babys that need them x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Heaps & heaps of positive & healing vibes to all the ill & missing fur babys that need them x


C'mon guys we really can do better than this.Lots of positive healing vibes on their way to all the sick,injured and lost among us and ((((hugs)))) to their slaves.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Ohh yess, positive vibes and thoughts from here in the south:001_smile:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We need to start digging up those positive healing vibes again girls and guys.We have a few among us who are going through some worrying times at the moment.Please send all your positive,healing vibes to those who are in need of a cyber hug .There are too many to mention names,incase I miss someone, lets just send a collective cloud of healing vibes to everyone in need.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

The cloud of healing for all those who need it is on its way! Get better soon guys  However, particular vibes go to beautiful Banjo spots this morning.


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

I am going to sit in the garden and spend a few quiet minutes thinking positive thoughts and sending as many positive vibes as I can to all the people and animals needing them.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Cyber hugs and good vibes all round.

Get well soon kitties.

And come home soon to the kitties who have lost their way.

Emz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of get-well vibes both from me and Soots over at rainbow bridge


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Lots of vibes for any ill or missing kitties


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right peeps, time to resurrect this thread to send our collective healing vibes to the sickly paws on here, particularly to PP's Nellie. Please get well well soon!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I'm sending my vibes via 1st class post


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thinking positive and healing vibes for sick kitties, a mental radar to find your way home to any lost kitties....and BIG hugs to any slave going through the heartache of waiting...x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

As always sending loads out and a few extra special ones to my boy Scamp who is recovering from a fight, self inflicted I know, but the poor boy is very sore and an oap so get better soon, especially the really poorly ones


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Lots being sent out from London too. Bloo now has plenty of health to share so he would like all other kitties to feel better soon too.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cant believe we have been so slack .Lots of positive,healing vibes on their way to all, the sick and injured and a special shovel for PP's Nellie,hoping she is feeling better soon.To all the lost we send hope that you all find your way home soon and to all the worried slaves we are thinking of you all.xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Cant believe we have been so slack .Lots of positive,healing vibes on their way to all, the sick and injured and a special shovel for PP's Nellie,hoping she is feeling better soon.To all the lost we send hope that you all find your way home soon and to all the worried slaves we are thinking of you all.xx


I second that! Lots of vibes from me, naughty big boy Storm, and sweet and cuddly Benji xxxxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

vibe vibe vibe vibe vibe


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely! Lots and lots from all us here to all but now particularly to Nellie and PP. Thinking of you very much!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Heap & heaps from us, get well soon all furry purry paws & waggy tails


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More positive vibes needed folks for Cazzer's kitten Karlo who is not very well.Please add his name to your list and send his mum some cyber hugs too. xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks Buffie

sending vibes to Nellie and PP x


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Loads of positive vibes for all kitties in need! (and some extra for every healthy kitty, so they will never be unwell!!):smile5:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Positive vibes from me too + lots of hugs too for little furry friends and their worried slaves


Viv xx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just sending out some more, especially all the really sick or lost kitties.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another heap of vibes from us to all the sickly paws! Get well soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

An other heap of positivity from us to keep the pile topped up over the weekend.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nellie would like to say a personal thanks to everyone who has sent her well wishes, she is home from the vet ( again ) and a little brighter, so we remain cautiously optimistic.
Meanwhile the rest of my gang send vibes to any other poorly paws.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

There is never any case more deserving than another when it comes to sending out all our positive healing vibes,but I think you will all agree Jasper and his surrogate Mum ,Em(eroswoof)are as close as we have come to "special".We need all the positive healing vibes that we can find ,to send to them both.So come on guys,dig deep and send as many positive,healing vibes as you can to Jasper and Em they need all the help they can get.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hear Hear Slayer. All the bestest, most powerful vibes are coming their way and to all the other poorly paws, of course! Hang on in there guys


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Count me in , sending this special lad and his new mum all the best wishes in the world x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hear Hear Slayer. All the bestest, most powerful vibes are coming their way and to all the other poorly paws, of course! Hang on in there guys


Sorry guys .Forgot to include all the other sickly/missing among us.Get well/come home and be safe


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending positive vibes and big hugs to Jasper and his family 

And to all the other sick kitties out there 

Viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A shed load from us to all the furry purry paws who need them & some extra special ones to Jasper  xxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

More positive vibes to all you sick or missing kitties, hope you are all getting better or making your way home. As requested some extra for Jasper just to make sure there's enough to go around


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Positive vibes for all especially jasper 

Love clare, jet & lilly xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Never spotted this thread before 
So im sending positive and healing vibes to all that need it.. Especially Jasper and Em xxxxx


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm collecting all the spare vibes for my little man charlie, he is just 5 year old and is very anemic, it is not looking too positive for him... so please send all the spare vibes to charlie xxxxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A shed load of healing vibes leaving here right this minute for all the furry purry paws who need them & some extra special stong ones to Charlie  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great big shovel full of positive,healing vibes on their way for Charlie,hope he is feeling better soon xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Me and Sheldon are sending them 2 

Hope all the poorly babys get better soon 

(((big hugs))) from us xxxxx


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

C:\> POSITIVE VIBES ENABLED = YES
Positive Vibes enabled.
C:\>
C:\> TRANSMIT ON
Transmitting ...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jen-You've beaten me to it! Given Charlie's situation I was just going to start a simlar thread!

All the best vibes from all of us here! Hope he turns a corner really soon!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Positive vibes for all that need them, especially little Charlie


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sending positive vibes to all the poorly puddies from cookie and me. 

I have read so many threads over the last few months and I am privileged to have a health cat apart from her calici which doesn't compare to the heartache some mummies are going through. 

We are sat on the patio and I look at my cookie and can't believe the joy she has brought me over the last 6 months.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Positive vibes wanted for a un-named stray black tom who is currently at my local vets and facing a far from certain future atm.

I'll (try) and cut a long story short.........

Yesterday I was asked by a woman who lives on my road if I had a black cat as she'd managed to trap one with a bad leg and was about to take him to the vets if she couldn't track his owner down. I told her I did have one, but after talking more I realised this cat was the same stray I'd been seeing for the past 2 or 3 years. She'd got a cage from the RSPCA, who also offered to pay for any treatment needed, and managed to trap him.

Seemingly, he might have a broken leg, tho' without a full examination the vets don't know the cause of his bad leg, and with him being wild, this will involve him being anaesthesized. I was given a update today and the RSPCA had seemingly retracted their offer to pay for treatment as he wasn't her pet cat. 

She was so upset by this she offered to pay £100 towards helping him and the vets have *dipped into the till* to help but can only do so much without payment and to that end have been trying to raise money to cover their costs. I said I'd match her £100 as just like her, I'd been looking out for him with the odd meal, etc. After speaking to my vets this afternoon to arrange this payment I was told CP were also willing to help, so things are looking much better on the money front now. The RSPCA hadn't refused to pay, but had set a limit of £50, a pitiful amount for a organisation with probably £millions in the bank, and just the sort of situation I thought they were there for. 

The downside is, if he does have a broken leg, it seems likely he'll be pts as there's no way he can stay at the vets for prolonged cage rest free of charge, and even tho' the woman who took him is willing to take him on if he can be discharged after treatment, she's currently in no position financially to pay out more than the £100 she's offered. 

As he gets constantly bullied, I'm hoping the bad leg is just down to a abscess after a bite, but I won't know till the vets update me sometime tomorrow. I don't know for sure, but I strongly suspect there's more going on with him than just a bad leg (as do the vets) tho' I hope I'm wrong. He's a bad tempered little so'n'so, even with those who feed him, but deserves a chance to have a home with one of my neighbours, so any positive vibes going spare will be much appreciated. 

Ian


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lots of healing and positive vibes for the little black stray! Hope his leg is mended soon! Hugs and warm vibes to all cats and owners who need them!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Positive vibes and healing thoughts from my part of the valleys to all from me and my furbies xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Double strength healing vibes being sent out to Charlie and the Little Black Baby. Moggy Towers wishes you both well and back to good health very soon.

xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Pos vibes here, To all our furbys in need.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks folks  

I think the black stray will need all the help/vibes (and the odd miracle) he can get to come thro' this.

'EDIT'

Although this stray has shown no obvious signs of being infected, it was shortly after #3 cat, Max, had a full on fight with him that Max was diagnosed with herpes. A long way from being conclusive proof, but enough for me to suspect the stray may be a carrier.

Ian


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Me and my boys are sending bundles of healing and positive vibes to all the furbabies that need them. 

BIG ((((HUGS)))) to you all xxx


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> I think the black stray will need all the help/vibes (and the odd miracle) he can get to come thro' this.
> 
> ...


After waiting all day for the promised phone call from my vets, I gave up and rang myself a few minutes ago, tho' the nurse had to call me back as she was busy with other clients and didn't have the latest news on this stray tom.

Seemingly he's comfortable after being neutered, which I'm assuming would have been pointless if his leg injury had been as serious as suggested. I'm pretty sure I was told they'd got a voucher to cover his op, so it's good news all round so far. I don't know what else, test-wise, they're going to do, checking for aids and leukaemia can be done in house at a cost within the £200 I and his guardian angel (lets call her 'K') who took him, have offered, but will take nearly half of that, which doesn't leave much left over should he need anything else.

I guess I won't find out more till 'K' has been in touch as he's under her name there and she will be updated first before hopefully telling me.

Thanks for the vibes everyone, he's not out of the woods yet but his future is looking a lot brighter now than I feared this time yesterday.

Ian


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

sending many positive vibes out to all the poorly kitties and owners alike!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

a top of the vibes from us too!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> I think the black stray will need all the help/vibes (and the odd miracle) he can get to come thro' this.
> 
> ...


Sadly, the positive vibes were to no avail for the poor little fella, he's been pts.

After hearing nothing from 'K', the neighbour who took him to the vets with a bad leg/paw and getting no news from the vets regarding treatment, I called the vets myself, twice, and only today got the promised return call to the one I'd made yesterday.

The plan, if his leg/paw was treatable, was to let him back into his old routine here as he was at least guaranteed regular food from 'K' and myself, but it turned out he had FIV, so just letting him loose to roam free again was a no-no as he'd be too big a danger to the other very numerous local cats. It might well be too late for some if they'd been fighting with him as he was regularly bullied. I'm just grateful #3 cat, Max, got the all clear regarding FIV.

RIP Tatty Tom (my name for him as it fitted his looks) you didn't have as comfy a life as most cats but at least you met a few people who did their best for you.

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Earlier today I paid the outstanding amount owed to the vets after all the charity money had gone. It wasn't a vast amount, less than half the £100 I'd already offered, but that's it now, his story is finally over. 

I'll certainly miss Tatty Tom calling for his chicken wing late at night.

Ian


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Tom  run free at the bridge brave little man xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad new about Tom 

RIP Tatty Tom, run free at the bridge little man xx


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> So sorry to hear about Tom  run free at the bridge brave little man xxx





sarahecp said:


> So sorry to hear this sad new about Tom
> 
> RIP Tatty Tom, run free at the bridge little man xx


Thanks both 

He'd been coming to my garden for about 3 years and it seemed he forever had a injury of some kind, the first time I managed to get close enough to check, one ear was healing after being all but split open, I guess the result of a fight. I saw for myself just how much he was bullied and it was hard not to feel sorry for him as a result. It took me ages to gain his confidence but eventually, with food as a bribe, I was able to stroke him, tho' he was never very keen on being touched. He was one mixed up tom, he'd switch between purring and giving me *back off* hisses, plus the odd paw swipe.

Over the past couple of months, I'd started to find him asleep on the landing when I got up and very rarely, on a chair downstairs. He was very, very vocal, I'm not sure if this was natural or because he was unwell, but he hardly shut up, either way, he was by some distance the most vocal cat I've ever met.

Ian


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

There have been a few poorly paws around recently so could we all please pull together to send lots of positive healing vibes to all who need them and not forgetting their worried slaves.A special shovelful for Viviens Max and Porps Digweed.Hope you are all feeling better soon xx
Have just seen Shadow&lightnings thread,please add little tigger too


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

don't have a cat, but positive vibes coming at you all.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

An extra large load just left from here to all the furry purry paws who need them, get well soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sending lots and lots of positive and healing vibes to all the fur babies that need them and big ((((hugs))) to them and their slaves too xxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of healing vibes coming from me, Benji and Storm!! Very big furry ones at that xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Time to resurrect this thread I think.

Sending lots of positive healing vibes to all on PF who are suffering a sick or injured furbabe.
Also sending positive vibes to those whose furbabes are missing 
Hope you are all soon well and reunited.xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sending lots of positive, healing and get well vibes to all the the furbabes on PF. Thinking of you and your slaves and sending big ((((((hugs)))))) xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lot's of positive vibes radiating from here.

((hugs)) for everyone


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I was thinking exactly the same thing myself..... A lot of worry and stress around at the moment, positive vibes to all xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending positive vibes to all the poorly babies. 
Hurry up and get well soon . X


----------

